# NBC Bay Area in Santa Cruz County



## DanW55 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey --

I am a big Giants fan, and I live in Watsonville, CA. When the Giants play on Fridays, they are often telecast on NBC Bay Area. 

I am a DISH subscriber but do not have access to that channel, and would like to be able to get it so I can see the Giants. I get the local NBC affiliate, which is KSBW channel 8 out of Salinas. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Try and find out if another channel has it in your area....here in Fresno, all the NBC Giants games are carried on a subchannel of the MyNetworkTV channel.....I have to use my AM21 to get it and its not in HD but there's only like 24 games like this all season


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

DanW55 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Listen to the guys on the Radio?

Seriously... I'm in the same boat you are with the Giants, although hockey season isn't over yet, so baseball season hasn't really begun! 

I don't know of any local channels/subchannels that carry any of those games, and without doing something shady, there is no way to receive that channel via satellite.

Once upon a time, local cable companies had an unadvertised bare minimum package that would get you just the local networks. I'm pretty sure that with Charter you get the SJ/SF NBC affiliate as well - though I do not have cable and have not for more years than I can count, so all this may have changed... But, if the Giants games are that important to you, it may be an option to pursue....


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

According to THIS page KOTR Channel 11 out of Monterey carries the NBC11 feeds of the Friday night games....can you get that channel either through DISH or OTA?


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that KOTR is a low-power station out of Gonzales, which is south of Salinas. It is unlikely that you will receive that station over the air in Watsonville, and it is not carried on DISH. I believe that your best option is to mount a rooftop antenna. You may be able to receive KNTV, along with other Bay Area stations, over the air.


----------

